# New Member



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello everyone!
im a new member here, i currentley own a 93 240sx coupe with a sr20det and s13 silvia front end with a few goodies, i ran a 13.2 at the strip a few weeks back, now im concerntrating on my body work. tryin to get the new front aligned n painted will be a funt time!

well im new here but i've been looking fora good nissan forum to post on n the other ones are to big they get me mad i dont check they every 5 minets so there just no for me but i'ma big eyesore your prolly gona see alot of me. if you wana check out my car its on car domain *urrk* i hate car domain, but it stores my pics www.cardomain.com/id/two_4tee_2nr i hope u guys take kindley to newbies =p and i hope u dont mind having me around!


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

What you painting it with?


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

well right now just primer. theres alota parkinglot damage from the previous owner on this car soo, i'm doing the body work on my own. so as of now most of it is primer black, but since im from pittsburgh, i'ma have PPG color match the facotry black paint n spray that on it, FH3 i belive the paint code is.

i'm not realy nuts about looks but i hada lil accident with the stock front and i decided it was time to change to the JDM. i plan on having a local body shop paint it for me, im not tryin to screw that up.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

this is a really nice car man :cheers: take care of it dont be doing dumb stuff.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Nice car love the s13 front, and the SR, plus your from PA that makes you even better. where in pa? i go to school right in the middle. i have a 240sx stock for now here it is. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/573862


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Very nice car man!!! Silvia's are sexy!!! Speaking of sexy, whos the chick? Tell her i have a Silvia! If she's your girl disregard my ramblings..


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Very nice car man!!! Silvia's are sexy!!! Speaking of sexy, whos the chick? Tell her i have a Silvia! If she's your girl disregard my ramblings..


word, do 180sx count

:fluffy:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You gotta love that first picture!

Welcome to the forums. I hope you feel better about posting here than the reception you recieved elsewhere.

Your project is coming along nicely and that HUGE intercooler is awesome.

Troy


----------



## SliDeWaYs (Apr 28, 2004)

yeah the intercooelr fit great with the old front end but it wont fit n this one very well its makin mand its not verticler its like at a 20 degree slant all like /
its realy making me man. dont put 28x12x3.5 core on ur t25 eather turbo lag is un-real!spools at like 3500-4k lol. as for the fellow pennsylvinna'ian i live in wester pa south of pittsburgh in a place called finleyville also im in a car club and we got our own message board, but im the only nissan owner in the club, i think we need some fellow nissan boys to show up what is mostley a DSM dominated club. http://teamvoa.proboards7.com/index.cgi we have a main page too www.teamvoa.741.com but its under constrution were mobing to a new domain now. if anyone goes to pittsburgh raceway park to run there cars i go up there and beaver run up here too so if you wana check those places out, im ur man. also it would be nice to meet some fellow s13 owners in the pittsburgh aera there arn't very many, well thanks guys for the warm welcome, oh yes she is my gurl...and no she hats hatchbacks =p


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

SliDeWaYs said:


> oh yes she is my gurl...and no she hats hatchbacks =p


Awwww.... Does she have friends that like Hatchbacks? LOL. If I ever go to PA I'll look you up... Good luck with the car and Welcome again..,


----------

